

Math books you can actually read - hhm
http://weblog.fortnow.com/2008/01/math-books-you-can-actually-read.html

======
jdale27
More accurate title: Math books a Ph.D.-holding theoretical computer scientist
can actually read at least 90% of, given several tries over 20 to 30 years,
possibly being required to twice teach a course on the subject.

